

Ask HN: How do you figure out your market size? - ctingom

They say you should figure out your market size. How does one go about this exactly? For example... my product is a time tracking application. I know there's a big market, but how would I go about figuring exactly how big that market is?
======
joshwprinceton
how to market size: step 1: figure out how many people use similar
applications or the # of people you could foresee using it (step 1a: include
multiple purchases per product / multiple people per product) step 2: multiply
by the monetization over the time frame, use research/values from industry
standards or competitors

